# فيديو كامل الشرح على ماكينات C.n.c



## Mustafa Elsaey (18 فبراير 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء ...والله انا احبكم فى الله ......ده رابط عليه جمي الشروحات من الالف للياء على ماكينات الC.N.C ومش عاوز غير دعائكم لى وجزاكم الله خيرا
:77: 
http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_mill_train.html


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير

والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 فبراير 2007)

ايه الحلاوه ديه يا باشا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 فبراير 2007)

وجزاك يا مهندس بالفطرة وربنا ينفعك ويثبتك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بهاء حبيبى على الرد الجميل وربنا يوفقك الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## winner_4_ever (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## هندسة انتاج (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ع الموقع الاكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

مبارك اخى موضوع يستحق الشكر وان شاء الله نشوف اسمك كتير ( م/الساعى ).


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميلة....... واكون عند حسن ظنكم ان شاء رب العالمين
م/ الساعى


----------



## REACTOR (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للخ الكريم و التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://www.centroidcnc.com/video/milltrainwmv512.wmv


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 فبراير 2007)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير
وبنفس الموقع العديد من الأفلام
http://www.centroidcnc.com/video_catalog.html


----------



## صفوت السودان (20 فبراير 2007)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق ونشكركم على المشاركة الجميلة واتمنى المزيد:14: :12:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين يا اخوانى بس اعتقد انى وضعت الرابط فى اعلى الصفحه فلا داعى لتكراره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز صاحب المشاركة جزاك الله الف مليار خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية مجهود تشكر علية لحرصك على نفع اخوانك خاصة في هذا المجال التقني الجديد


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

اخي الحبيب اتمنا نقل الموضع الى منتدى التحكم الرقمي بالحاسب cnc لكي تعم الفائدة ويستفيد اكبر عدد من الاعضاء وتقبل فائق تقدير واحترامي لك ولجميع الاعضاء المشاركين والزوار الكرام


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخ ابواحمد الغامدى على تلك الردود الجميلة واتمنى من الله ان ينفع بها جميع جميع المسلمين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

سأنقل الموضوع باذن الله الى منتدى التحكم الرقمى C.n.c تلبية لطلب الاعضاء


----------



## ahmed morshidy (20 فبراير 2007)

احبك الذى احببتنا فيه
جزاك الله عنا خيرا
وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز المهندس باذن الله مصطفى الساعي شكر وتقدير واحترام لك على مجهودك وتلبية رغبات وطلبات اخوانك الاعضاء .


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 فبراير 2007)

الاخ المهندس ابو احمد الغامدى جزاك الله خيرا على الردود الجميلة .....ربنا يكرمكم


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (21 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اعرف معلومات عن الفلاتر الرمليه


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 فبراير 2007)

اخ محمد ابو السعود تلبية لطلب حضرتك احضرت لك معلومات عن الفلاتر الرملية من خلال الضغط على هذا الرابط .......
http://www.arabwater.net/ro_faq.htm


----------



## فرسان فلسطين (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا ياسيدي
والمفروض انه يكون هدا الموضوع من مكملات منتدي الميكاترونكس


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

الاخ فرسان فلسطين من فضلك حدد الموضوع لكى انقله لان بهذه المشاركه موضوعين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 فبراير 2007)

thank yyyyyyyyyyyouuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

مجهود رائع .... مشكووووووور

تحياااااتي


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## amin22 (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 فبراير 2007)

وجزاك ...شكرا على المرور


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

رااااااااءع


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

رااااااااااااائع


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

نتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد1679 (25 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز صاحب المشاركة جزاك الله :77: خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية مجهود تشكر علية لحرصك على نفع اخوانك خاصة في هذا المجال التقني الجديد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المرور يالغالى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 فبراير 2007)

وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Eng_hamoud2002 (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسين سليمان (4 فبراير 2009)

أرجو ارسال مواصفات مخرطة وفريزة cnc وصور لهذه الماكينات


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## رعد علي خلف (5 فبراير 2009)

الف شكرررر على المجهود الراقي


----------



## wael gamil sayed (5 فبراير 2009)

_شكرآعلى الموقع الجميل دة اتمنى لكم التوفيق : اللهم أرِني الحق حقاً وارزقني اتباعه، وأرِني الباطل باطلاً وارزقني اجتنابه، ووفقني لما تحب وترضى، وأعن قلبي على الهدى والتقوى، واختم لي بالحسنى.. اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك اللهم عمن سواك.. اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني لنفسي طرفة عين ولا أقل من ذلك.. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.. اللهم ارزقني سعادة الدارين وكفاية همهما.. آمين_


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (11 فبراير 2009)

جزانا وإياكم وبارك فيكم


----------



## bayomy autocad (11 فبراير 2009)

rabna yakramak ya handsa


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (11 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير

والى الامام باذن الله ff*​


----------



## احمد كباكا (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك لحم طير


----------



## mohamed_gamal (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ماكينات راوتر cnc ,وماكينات بلازماcnc
للمساعدة:[email protected]
20120983171+


----------



## تمسوح (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في معرفة ابعاد هيكل الحفارة


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## aymanhamed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*بداية لكم كل الشكر والدال على الخير كفاعلة ايمن*



مصطفى بن الساعى قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء ...والله انا احبكم فى الله ......ده رابط عليه جمي الشروحات من الالف للياء على ماكينات الC.N.C ومش عاوز غير دعائكم لى وجزاكم الله خيرا
> :77:
> http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncبداية...لعلم ايمنvideo/video_mill_train.html[/quote :14:]


----------



## m-bagan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## atefabdo58com (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكتر من امثالكم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل الطيب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالاله808 (23 يوليو 2010)

ما أروع هاالرابط شكراًجزيلاً


----------



## كارى دى (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## كارى دى (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## يحى المصرى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng.zaghoo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## اباذر حسن (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليك

ساعدوني في وضع بحث عن دورة إعادة التسخين


----------



## مدااد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

غير مجدي معي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hardlion (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مساء الخير لكل المهندسين والمهنيين وطلاب العلم وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yassineTFM (19 مارس 2011)

merci


----------



## hazem HAMAD (28 مارس 2011)

باركك الله وشكراً


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

